# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [Τελικός Ενισχυτής] Denon PMA-350II

## sdouze

Καλησπέρα εχω αυτον τον ενισχυτή. Έχει δύο κανάλια Α και Β και στα δυο όταν δουλεύουν οι αριστερές έξοδοι  και δεν δουλεύουν οι δεξιές.Στο Β κανάλι στην δεξιά ακούγεται και ένα βουητό όταν δυναμώνω.
Μέτρησα τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου πρωτα τα npn βάση με εκπομπο πρπ 0.6v και το βάση συλλέκτη πρπ 0.6 όταν βάζω όμως το com του πολυμέτρου στην βάση και μετρώ συλλέκτη και εκπομπό μετράω 1 η 0.5(θα ξανα μετρήσω να τα γράψω ακριβώς  ) το ιδιο γίνεται και στα pnp.
Εχει δυο ζευγάρια C3855/A1491.
Πρέπει να τα βγάλω απο την πλακέτα για να τα μετρήσω;


Κάποια ιδέα;Τι αλλο να κοιτάξω; Σκέφτηκα να αλλάξω τα ρελέ που εχει στην έξοδο. τα οποία είναι omron g5r-2232p.

Είναι χαλασμένος χρονια μάλλον από συχνή χρήση στο τέρμα και σε πάρτι  δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς.

----------


## ezizu

Θα σου πρότεινα να κάνεις αρχικά ένα service - συντήρηση στον ενισχυτή σου.

----------


## sdouze

> Θα σου πρότεινα να κάνεις αρχικά ένα service - συντήρηση στον ενισχυτή σου.


Δηλαδή; 
Αύριο θα τον φυσήξω και λέω να παραγγείλω και ενα σπρέι επαφών.Αν εννοείς αυτό.

----------


## sdouze

καλημέρα.τον καθάρισα ,τίποτα.
μέτρησα τάση στην πλακέτα εξόδου για τα δεξιό και για τα αριστερά.Στα αριστερά υπάρχει τάση, στα δεξιά δεν υπάρχεις. μέτρησα τα ιδια στην κεντρική πλακέτα και ακόμα στο δεξιο δεν ειχε τάση .
Στα τρανζίστορ εξόδου μετράω σε όλα 44 και -44V. Κάποια ιδέα;

----------


## sdouze

φωτογραφιές του ενισχυτή https://imgur.com/a/oiFHHX2

----------


## ezizu

> ........
> 
> Πρέπει να τα βγάλω απο την πλακέτα για να τα μετρήσω;
> 
> 
> Κάποια ιδέα;Τι αλλο να κοιτάξω; Σκέφτηκα να αλλάξω τα ρελέ που εχει στην έξοδο. τα οποία είναι omron g5r-2232p.
> .......


Ναι ,για να πάρεις σωστές μετρήσεις θα πρέπει  τα τρανζίστορ να είναι εκ΄τος κυκλώματος.




> .....
> μέτρησα τάση στην πλακέτα εξόδου για τα δεξιό και για τα αριστερά.Στα αριστερά υπάρχει τάση, στα δεξιά δεν υπάρχεις. μέτρησα τα ιδια στην κεντρική πλακέτα και ακόμα στο δεξιο δεν ειχε τάση.
> Στα τρανζίστορ εξόδου μετράω σε όλα 44 και -44V. ........


Διευκρίνισε αν θέλεις , μέτρησες στην πλακέτα εξόδου, πάνω στις μπόρνες εξόδου (κόκκινο-μαύρο) των καναλιών ;
Τα +44V και -44V τα μέτρησες λογικά πάνω στους συλλέκτες των τρανζίστορ εξόδου, στους άλλους ακροδέκτες των τρανζίστορ εξόδου τι τάσεις μέτρησες ;
Πιθανών το πρόβλημα να μην είναι στα τρανζίστορ εξόδου.
 Υπάρχει τρόπος να ελέγξεις αν το πρόβλημα είναι στον ρελέ εξόδου, αλλά μέτρησε αν θέλεις και γράψε μας τις τάσεις στους ακροδέκτες των τρανζίστορ εξόδου πρώτα.

----------


## sdouze

> ΞΞ±ΞΉ ,Ξ³ΞΉΞ± Ξ½Ξ± ΟΞ¬ΟΞ΅ΞΉΟ ΟΟΟΟΞ*Ο ΞΌΞ΅ΟΟΞοΏ½ΟΞ΅ΞΉΟ ΞΈΞ± ΟΟΞ*ΟΞ΅ΞΉ  ΟΞ± ΟΟΞ±Ξ½ΞΆΞ―ΟΟΞΏΟ Ξ½Ξ± Ξ΅Ξ―Ξ½Ξ±ΞΉ Ξ΅ΞΊΞΟΞΏΟ ΞΊΟΞΊΞ»ΟΞΌΞ±ΟΞΏΟ.
> 
> 
> 
> ΞΞΉΞ΅ΟΞΊΟΞ―Ξ½ΞΉΟΞ΅ Ξ±Ξ½ ΞΈΞ*Ξ»Ξ΅ΞΉΟ , ΞΌΞ*ΟΟΞ·ΟΞ΅Ο ΟΟΞ·Ξ½ ΟΞ»Ξ±ΞΊΞ*ΟΞ± Ξ΅ΞΎΟΞ΄ΞΏΟ, ΟΞ¬Ξ½Ο ΟΟΞΉΟ ΞΌΟΟΟΞ½Ξ΅Ο Ξ΅ΞΎΟΞ΄ΞΏΟ (ΞΊΟΞΊΞΊΞΉΞ½ΞΏ-ΞΌΞ±ΟΟΞΏ) ΟΟΞ½ ΞΊΞ±Ξ½Ξ±Ξ»ΞΉΟΞ½ ;
> Ξ€Ξ± +44V ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ -44V ΟΞ± ΞΌΞ*ΟΟΞ·ΟΞ΅Ο Ξ»ΞΏΞ³ΞΉΞΊΞ¬ ΟΞ¬Ξ½Ο ΟΟΞΏΟΟ ΟΟΞ»Ξ»Ξ*ΞΊΟΞ΅Ο ΟΟΞ½ ΟΟΞ±Ξ½ΞΆΞ―ΟΟΞΏΟ Ξ΅ΞΎΟΞ΄ΞΏΟ, ΟΟΞΏΟΟ Ξ¬Ξ»Ξ»ΞΏΟΟ Ξ±ΞΊΟΞΏΞ΄Ξ*ΞΊΟΞ΅Ο ΟΟΞ½ ΟΟΞ±Ξ½ΞΆΞ―ΟΟΞΏΟ Ξ΅ΞΎΟΞ΄ΞΏΟ ΟΞΉ ΟΞ¬ΟΞ΅ΞΉΟ ΞΌΞ*ΟΟΞ·ΟΞ΅Ο ;
> Ξ*ΞΉΞΈΞ±Ξ½ΟΞ½ ΟΞΏ ΟΟΟΞ²Ξ»Ξ·ΞΌΞ± Ξ½Ξ± ΞΌΞ·Ξ½ Ξ΅Ξ―Ξ½Ξ±ΞΉ ΟΟΞ± ΟΟΞ±Ξ½ΞΆΞ―ΟΟΞΏΟ Ξ΅ΞΎΟΞ΄ΞΏΟ.
>  Ξ₯ΟΞ¬ΟΟΞ΅ΞΉ ΟΟΟΟΞΏΟ Ξ½Ξ± Ξ΅Ξ»Ξ*Ξ³ΞΎΞ΅ΞΉΟ Ξ±Ξ½ ΟΞΏ ΟΟΟΞ²Ξ»Ξ·ΞΌΞ± Ξ΅Ξ―Ξ½Ξ±ΞΉ ΟΟΞΏΞ½ ΟΞ΅Ξ»Ξ* Ξ΅ΞΎΟΞ΄ΞΏΟ, Ξ±Ξ»Ξ»Ξ¬ ΞΌΞ*ΟΟΞ·ΟΞ΅ Ξ±Ξ½ ΞΈΞ*Ξ»Ξ΅ΞΉΟ ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ Ξ³ΟΞ¬ΟΞ΅ ΞΌΞ±Ο ΟΞΉΟ ΟΞ¬ΟΞ΅ΞΉΟ ΟΟΞΏΟΟ Ξ±ΞΊΟΞΏΞ΄Ξ*ΞΊΟΞ΅Ο ΟΟΞ½ ΟΟΞ±Ξ½ΞΆΞ―ΟΟΞΏΟ Ξ΅ΞΎΟΞ΄ΞΏΟ ΟΟΟΟΞ±.


KΞ±Ξ»Ξ·ΟΟΞ*ΟΞ±.ΟΞοΏ½ΞΌΞ΅ΟΞ± Ξ±ΟΞ±Ξ―ΟΞ΅ΟΞ± ΟΞ± ΟΟΞ±Ξ½ΞΆΞ―ΟΟΞΏΟ Ξ΅ΞΎΟΞ΄ΞΏΟ ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΟΞ± ΟΟΞ±Ξ½ΞΆΞ―ΟΟΞΏΟ ΟΞΏΟ ΞοΏ½ΟΞ±Ξ½ Ξ³ΟΟΞΏ ΟΞΏΟΟ (ΟΞ± to-220 ΟΟΞΉ ΟΞ± to-92)ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΟΞ± ΞΌΞ*ΟΟΞ·ΟΞ± ΞΏΞ»Ξ± ΞΊΞΏΞΌΟΞ»Ξ*.
ΞΞ΅ΟΟΞ¬Ο 0V ΟΟΞ± ΞΊΞ±Ξ»ΟΞ΄ΞΉΞ± ΟΞοΏ½ΞΌΞ±ΟΞΏΟ ΟΞΏΟ ΟΞ·Ξ³Ξ±Ξ―Ξ½ΞΏΟΞ½ ΟΟΞ·Ξ½ ΟΞ»Ξ±ΞΊΞ*ΟΞ± Ξ΅ΞΎΟΞ΄ΞΏΟ(ΞΌΞ΅ ΟΞΉΟ ΞΌΟΟΟΞ½Ξ΅Ο).ΞΞ΅ΟΞ±ΞΎΟ ΞΊΟΞΊΞΊΞΉΞ½ΞΏΟ(Ξ΄Ξ΅ΞΎΞΉΞ¬) ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΞΌΞ±ΟΟΞΏΟ ΞΊΞ±Ξ»ΟΞ΄Ξ―ΞΏΟ ΞΌΞ΅ΟΟΞ¬Ο 0V ΟΟΞ± Ξ¬ΟΟΟΞΏ(Ξ±ΟΞΉΟΟΞ΅ΟΞ¬) ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΞΌΞ±ΟΟΞΏ ΟΟΞ¬ΟΟΞ΅ΞΉ ΟΞοΏ½ΞΌΞ±. Ξ₯ΟΞΏΞΈΞ*ΟΟ Ξ±ΟΞΏΟ Ξ΄Ξ΅Ξ½ ΟΞ·Ξ³Ξ±Ξ―Ξ½Ξ΅ΞΉ ΟΞοΏ½ΞΌΞ± Ξ±ΟΞΏ ΟΞ·Ξ½ ΞΊΞ΅Ξ½ΟΟΞΉΞΊΞοΏ½ ΟΞ»Ξ±ΞΊΞ*ΟΞ± ΟΟΞ·Ξ½ ΟΞ»Ξ±ΞΊΞ*ΟΞ± Ξ΅ΞΎΟΞ΄ΞΏΟ ΟΟΞ·Ξ½ ΞΏΟΞΏΞ―Ξ± Ξ²ΟΞ―ΟΞΊΞΏΞ½ΟΞ±ΞΉ ΟΞ± ΟΞ΅Ξ»Ξ΅ Ξ΄Ξ΅Ξ½ ΞΈΞ± ΟΟΞ±Ξ―Ξ΅ΞΉ ΟΞΏ ΟΞ΅Ξ»Ξ΅.
ΞΞ΅ΟΟΞ¬Ο

Ξ³ΞΉΞ± npn
Ξ²Ξ¬ΟΞ· ΟΟΞ»Ξ»Ξ*ΞΊΟΞ· -44
Ξ΅ΞΊΟΞΏΞΌΟΞΏ ΟΟΞ»Ξ»Ξ*ΞΊΟΞ· 44

Ξ³ΞΉΞ± ΟΞ± pnp
Ξ²Ξ¬ΟΞ· ΟΟΞ»Ξ»Ξ*ΞΊΟΞ· 44
Ξ΅ΞΊΟΞΏΞΌΟΞΏ ΟΟΞ»Ξ»Ξ*ΞΊΟΞ· -44

μπορεί κάποιος διαχειριστείς να το κανει μετατροπή?

----------


## ezizu

Δεν διαβάζεται τίποτα στο ποστ#7. Αν μπορείς διόρθωσε την γραμματοσειρά.

----------


## sdouze

> Δεν διαβάζεται τίποτα στο ποστ#7. Αν μπορείς διόρθωσε την γραμματοσειρά.


Αφαίρεσα τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου και τα μέτρησα όλα κομπλέ. μέτρησα και τα τρανζίστορ TO-220 που ήταν κοντά και αυτά κομπλέ μόνο τα to-92 δεν μέτρησα.
Υποθέτω ότι το ρελε εξόδου δεν εχει πρόβλημα καθώς στην πλακέτα που βρίσκονται τα ρελε και οι μπορνες δεν πάει σημα από την κεντρική πλακέτα για τα δεξιά ηχεία. Δηλαδή μετράω κόκκινο και μαύρο καλώδιο 0V ενώ για τα αριστερά μετράω άσπρο μαύρο και εχει σημα.

στα  npn 
βαση συλλεκτη -44V
εκπομπο συλλεκτη  44V

στα pnp 
βαση συλλεκτη 44V
εκπομπο συλλεκτη  -44V

----------


## ezizu

Μέτρησε τις τάσεις των ακροδεκτών των τρανζίστορ, ως προς το κοινό [0] (γείωση) της τροφοδοσίας  (δηλαδή με τον αρνητικό ακροδέκτη του πολυμέτρου στο [0]- γείωση του τροφοδοτικού και τον θετικό ακροδέκτη του πολυμέτρου στους ακροδέκτες των τρανζίστορ αντίστοιχα).
Μεγάλη προσοχή μην βραχυκυκλώσεις (κατά λάθος όταν μετράς) τους ακροδέκτες των τρανζίστορ γιατί πιθανότατα θα καούν και ίσως δημιουργηθεί και άλλη βλάβη.

----------


## sdouze

> Μέτρησε τις τάσεις των ακροδεκτών των τρανζίστορ, ως προς το κοινό [0] (γείωση) της τροφοδοσίας  (δηλαδή με τον αρνητικό ακροδέκτη του πολυμέτρου στο [0]- γείωση του τροφοδοτικού και τον θετικό ακροδέκτη του πολυμέτρου στους ακροδέκτες των τρανζίστορ αντίστοιχα).
> Μεγάλη προσοχή μην βραχυκυκλώσεις (κατά λάθος όταν μετράς) τους ακροδέκτες των τρανζίστορ γιατί πιθανότατα θα καούν και ίσως δημιουργηθεί και άλλη βλάβη.




νπν
0-βαση 0.6V
0-συλλεκτης 44,55V
0-εκπομπος 0,018v

πνπ
0-βαση -0,6V
0-συλλεκτης -44,8V
0-εκπομπος -0,022v

και στου αλλου καναλιού μετράω τα ιδια

----------


## ezizu

Τα driver και  τελικό στάδιο ,βάσει των τάσεων που μετράς, κατά μεγάλη πιθανότητα λειτουργούν σωστά.
Η βλάβη λογικά προέρχεται από προηγούμενα στάδια του ενισχυτή (επιλογέα εισόδων, προενισχυτή ,tone control κ.λ.π.).

----------


## sdouze

> Τα driver και  τελικό στάδιο ,βάσει των τάσεων που μετράς, κατά μεγάλη πιθανότητα λειτουργούν σωστά.
> Η βλάβη λογικά προέρχεται από προηγούμενα στάδια του ενισχυτή (επιλογέα εισόδων, προενισχυτή ,tone control κ.λ.π.).


Κατάλαβα. θα το παιδεύσω λίγο ακόμα και βλέπουμε.Μια ερώτηση η υπόθεση που εκανα οτι το ρελε ειναι καλο ισχυεί.Δηλαδή οτι εφόσον δεν πάει σήμα στην πλακέτα που βρίσκεται το ρελέ δεν παίζει ρόλο το ρελέ;Η να το βγάλω να το ελέγξω;

----------


## ezizu

Θα σου πρότεινα να αφήσεις για το τέλος τον ρελέ εξόδου και να ξεκινήσεις τους ελέγχους από τον επιλογέα εισόδων.

----------


## sdouze

> Θα σου πρότεινα να αφήσεις για το τέλος τον ρελέ εξόδου και να ξεκινήσεις τους ελέγχους από τον επιλογέα εισόδων.


Σε ευχαριστώ θα το ψάξω να σαι καλά

----------


## sdouze

> Θα σου πρότεινα να αφήσεις για το τέλος τον ρελέ εξόδου και να ξεκινήσεις τους ελέγχους από τον επιλογέα εισόδων.


καλησπέρα.
αφαίρεσα το ποτενσιομετρο του balance καθώς είχα υποψίες  οτι φταίει αυτό(όταν το γυρνούσα έκανε θόρυβο στα ηχεία) και θέλω να βάλω στην θέση αντιστάσεις.Το ποτενσιόμετρο ειναι διπλο, μάλλον λογαριθμικό 100k και 124k.Εχει και τα εξι του ποδαρακια σε μια σειρά.Το 1ο στο gnd το 2ο στο σήμα εισόδου απο rca και το 3ο ηταν η έξοδος προς το ενισχυτή 4ο gnd 5ο σημα απο rca 6ο έξοδος σε ενισχυτή.
Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς τι αντιστάσεις να βάλω και πως να τις συνδέσω μήπως υπάρχει κάποια ιδέα?

----------


## ezizu

Είσαι σίγουρος ότι το διπλό ποτενσιόμετρο το οποίο περιγράφεις είναι του balance και όχι του volume;
Συνήθως το ποτενσιόμετρο του balance είναι μονό και γραμμικό.
Ανέβασε μια δυο φωτογραφίες με τα ποτενσιόμετρα.

----------


## ezizu

Αν αφαιρέσεις τελείως το ποτενσιόμετρο του balance, έχουν ήχο στην έξοδο και τα δυο κανάλια του ενισχυτή;

----------


## sdouze

> Αν αφαιρέσεις τελείως το ποτενσιόμετρο του balance, έχουν ήχο στην έξοδο και τα δυο κανάλια του ενισχυτή;


ναι πολύ χαμηλά όμως (ισα ισα που ακούγονται) 
ναι είναι σίγουρα του balance.
του volume είναι παρα διπλα μόνο του και είναι και αυτό διπλό. φωτο ποτενσιομετρο balance

----------


## ezizu

Μπορείς να κάνεις μια δοκιμή ως εξής:
α) Βραχυκυκλώνεις μεταξύ τους τα πόδια που αναφέρεις ως "είσοδος" από rca και "έξοδος" προς τον ενισχυτή, για το κάθε κανάλι αντίστοιχα  .
β) Στην συνέχεια τοποθετείς-προσθέτεις από μια αντίσταση 100Κ, μεταξύ της ένωσης των δυο ποδιών (που έχεις βραχυκυκλώσει) και των pin gnd, για το κάθε κανάλι  αντίστοιχα .

----------


## sdouze

> Μπορείς να κάνεις μια δοκιμή ως εξής:
> α) Βραχυκυκλώνεις μεταξύ τους τα πόδια που αναφέρεις ως "είσοδος" από rca και "έξοδος" προς τον ενισχυτή, για το κάθε κανάλι αντίστοιχα  .
> β) Στην συνέχεια τοποθετείς-προσθέτεις από μια αντίσταση 100Κ, μεταξύ της ένωσης των δυο ποδιών (που έχεις βραχυκυκλώσει) και των pin gnd, για το κάθε κανάλι  αντίστοιχα .


καλησπέρα. Το είχα κανει αυτό που λες ,το είχα βρει ψάχνοντας στο google αλλά είχα βάλει μικρότερες αντιστάσεις. δεν είχα ηχο. θα το ξανα δοκιμάσω ετσι όπως λες.
ευχαριστω

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Σάββα,
αν ακόμα ασχολείσαι με την επισκευή του ενισχυτή σου, ακολούθησε πιο σίγουρα τη παρακάτω διαδ/σία και 
κατά κανόνα, μάλλον θ΄ επιλύσεις το πρόβλημα που παρουσιάζει.
Γράφοντας στην αναζήτηση GOOGLE : SERVICE MANUAL DENON PMA-350II σου βγάζει την επικεφαλίδα : 
*Denon-PMA-350-Service-Manual - vintage hifi* από το site : www.vintagehifi.com και κάνοντας κλικ 
επάνω της, κατεβαίνει το Service Manual του ενισχυτή : *DENON PMA-350*.
Επίφοβα υλικά γι΄ έλεγχο κι αντικατ/ση, στη βλάβη δεξιών ηχείων (R Channel), που φαίνονται στη σελ. 16
του σχηματικού του ενισχυτή είναι :
C368 (*1μ**F** / 50**V*), R400 (*O**,1Ω / 3**W*), R376 (*2**X**0,22Ω / 3**W*), TR362 (*2**SD**2390*), TR364 (*2**SB**1560*), 
Block TRN΄s : TR352, TR360 (*2**SA**988*) & TR354, TR358 (*2SC1841*), IC302B : NJM5532DD (2X4 pins), 
C328 (*220**μF /* *10V*), D352, D354.
Φιλικά.
         Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Και μία παραπάνω αλλά χρήσιμη κι ωφέλιμη διαπίστωση :
χαιρετώ κι επικροτώ όλα όσα χρήσιμα κι απαραίτητα για την επισκευή, ανέφερε και σε βοήθησε ο φίλος και 
συνάδελφος Σήφης.
Απλά με το σχηματικό, ακόμα κι αν δεν είναι ταυτόσημο, βλέπεις τη σειρά των κατασκευασμένων δικτυωμάτων 
που πρέπει ν΄ ακολουθήσεις για τους ελέγχους, (όλοι γίνονται μ΄ αποκόλληση των εξαρτ/των από το σασί) &
την εντέλει επισκευή.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

